# Sticky  OGF Gear Available Now



## Ruminator

For anyone who is interested, you can now sport your own OGF hats and t-shirts as well as stickers for anything you want to put them on!
Prices include shipping costs!

Just click below here to check out whats available and place your order.

Team OGF Merchandise


----------



## Snakecharmer

Looks great Jim! Looks ready, can we place orders?


----------



## Ruminator

Give me a minute Bob . I'll rename the title and remove the Under Construction when you can.


----------



## Ruminator

Ok, its ready Bob. Who will be the first?!


----------



## Eastside Al

Price includes shipping?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Ruminator said:


> Ok, its ready Bob. Who will be the first?!


FIRST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backfar

Order is placed.. great job on the logo..


----------



## crappie4me

got my lid!...thanks rumi!!


----------



## ya13ya03

Got a shirt.


----------



## Ruminator

Yes! 
Shipping is included in the price!


----------



## Flathead76

Order placed. Thank you for getting these made.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Order placed. Thank you ruminator.


----------



## Ruminator

Your welcome everyone. 
Its my pleasure to do it for us.


----------



## AtticaFish

Perfect timing.... i needed a new sticker anyway so got a shirt too.


----------



## ress

Just placed my order! Can't wait! Ordered a xxl. Have you heard if they run true to size? Again thank you for heading this up!!!
Just read the other thread about cotton and 50-50 blends. Thanks for the details Rummy.......


----------



## float4fish

Finally!


----------



## Brittany77

Ordered my hat! If women's tees are available in the future let me know ...love this site as it's provided so much info. Thanks!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Got my hat today!....Looks great Jim. Thanks for the quick shipping. I will be wearing it tomorrow..


----------



## Ruminator

Brittany77 said:


> Ordered my hat! If women's tees are available in the future let me know ...love this site as it's provided so much info. Thanks!


Brittany, pm me about what color and size and I'll see what I can do for you.
Meanwhile, is that camo hat for you? If not, I'm sure you'd look good in either style hat.  [shameless promotion] 

Ress- yes, my L and XL are.

Great Bob! Very smart looking Navy hat on you!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...literally just got my t-shirt. Awesome and again thank you ruminator

Don.


----------



## ya13ya03

Just got mine. Thanks again. Can't wait to be on my boat sporting my new ogf gear.


----------



## crappie4me

got my hat today to..looks great ..even on my big melon. thanks rumi!


----------



## backfar

Got my hat and shirt in today and they look great


----------



## ress

Very high quality! Love it!


----------



## kycreek

Just placed my order. Thanks Ruminator


----------



## DaleM

Order placed Jim. Looking forward to seeing the new color shirts.
Message me when you ship. Dale


----------



## kycreek

Got my stuff today. Thanks again. Shirts look good.


----------



## Ruminator

Everything to date has been shipped.


----------



## terryna

Order placed


----------



## Ruminator

_*terryna*_, where or how did you make an order? I have not received one from a Terry.
Answer my private message to you so we can talk about this privately in case you want to keep your name private.

- Jim


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Are the stickers sticky on the front( like for applying on the inside of a back window) or sticky on back for placing on anything? Wanting some for the side of my boat. Thanks...


----------



## sherman51

I don't normally wear caps or t shirts. but I wear my sweat shirts a lot. do you plan on doing any sweats in the future? I don't like the pull overs but the ones that zips. I may buy a hat just to have one. then wear it on special events. 
sherman


----------



## sherman51

broke down and bought a camo hat. if I get it in time i'll wear it to our derailer get together at taylor's tavern jan 5th at 2:00 pm in enon/springfield ohio.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Are the stickers sticky on the front( like for applying on the inside of a back window) or sticky on back for placing on anything? Wanting some for the side of my boat. Thanks...


Sticky on back....


----------



## ress

Wet the surface then peel clear film. Looks good and last a long time. Mines been on my window about 5 yrs and looks good as new.


----------



## Ruminator

Sherman, talk to me about a sweatshirt at the OGF Get-Together. 

Check your private messages, I've sent you one.

Morrowtucky Mike, I have posted on the order page, very detailed instructions on how best to apply a sticker.

Thanks ress, I'm glad to hear your sticker is holding up well. That's typical from my experience for these.


----------



## scioto_alex

What about hats in X sizes? I have a hard time finding a baseball cap that really fits around my head instead of just sitting on top like a schoolboy's beanie.


----------



## Ruminator

Alex, the hats I have are all the Velcro type to adjust to fit most everyone. I guess there is a downside to being blessed with a big brain. 
I'll be happy to let you try one out.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Before I place my order, is it still possible to get any of the older oval decals? I’ve seen them in some older post and really like them better than the square ones.


----------



## Ruminator

I'm sorry Mike, no they haven't been available for some years.


----------



## scioto_alex

For the record, at the get-together I got the brown t-shirt with the green lettering. Good quality, good fit. Now for some t-shirt weather.


----------



## kevinw

Ordered a hat.


----------



## steelheadBob

I need an out T shirt... I havnt had had one in 5 years


----------



## Ruminator

I'll get you fixed up Bob.


----------



## $diesel$

Whats the chance of getting a couple of white hats with any color lettering, Rumi?


----------



## Dovans

What do you have available...Didnt even think you had anything...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Dovans said:


> What do you have available...Didnt even think you had anything...


Did you look at the link?
http://www.isights.com/smitty/ogf/ogfmerch.html


----------



## crappie4me

just ordered another shirt...last one i bought i think is about 8 years old..i still wear it...worth the cash.


----------



## Dovans

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you look at the link?
> http://www.isights.com/smitty/ogf/ogfmerch.html


heh... didnt even know it was there
Thanks appreciate it.


----------



## Ruminator

I've just gotten some new window stickers.
Some items are low or out of stock right now. 
All out of, and waiting on some navy blue Team OGF hats to get finished, but I have a couple camo Team OGF hats right now.
Lots of shirts in most sizes.

You can either PM me about something, or order it and as soon as I get my new orders in, I'll ship it out to you.
This China flu has slowed up getting new things in, but those of you who have been waiting, I appreciate your patience and understanding.


----------



## wave warrior

My camo hat and grey shirt are about as old as dinosaurs , so is my flag , about due to upgrade!!!!!


----------



## Ruminator

$diesel$ said:


> Whats the chance of getting a couple of white hats with any color lettering, Rumi?


Hi Dave, I'll have my vendor come up with an image or two and run a poll to see if there's any interest in a white hat. 

Its a great idea for a summer hat. I have one from years ago. I'll post a picture of it in the poll.


----------



## $diesel$

Thanks a lot, my friend.
I'm i bit superstitious when it comes to fishing, i've have worn only white hats for the last 30 years or so.
I'm sorry though, to give you more work, Jim.
How are doing these days?


----------



## Ruminator

TBT Dave, since the 3rd of October last year, when my ninety year old dad fell in his garage and his head got bashed open on the concrete floor with one thing leading to another, my life got really tough.


----------



## DaleM

steelheadBob said:


> I need an out T shirt... I havnt had had one in 5 years


Dang a flash from the past, how are you doing Bob?


----------



## DaleM

Ruminator said:


> TBT Dave, since the 3rd of October last year, when my ninety year old dad fell in his garage and his head got bashed open on the concrete floor with one thing leading to another, my life got really tough.


Jim, hope your doing ok now. Bless you for keeping the OGF gear going. I need a couple of the new tan w/ green OGF t- shirts if you have any. Size XL You can send them to me with an invoice or I can pay upfront. I think you can trust me.
Hope you and Linda are doing well.


----------



## Ruminator

Thanks Dale, I appreciate it.
Overall we are doing well, thanks again.

Sure, 2 XL tan & green. 
PM me your email so I can send you an email invoice.


----------



## steelheadBob

Nee


DaleM said:


> Dang a flash from the past, how are you doing Bob?


Been doing great and loving life Dale!!! Miss everyone of my friends and brothers from OGF! I check in from time to time to see how or what everyone has been catching or up to. I fell off of the fishing scene for a lot of years, but I'm gonna make a come back here real soon. Shoot me a pm Dale on what your FB profile looks like and ill shoot u a friend request. 


DaleM said:


> Dang a flash from the past, how are you doing Bob?


----------



## steelheadBob

Ruminator said:


> I'll get you fixed up Bob.


I need an XL t-shirt Jim... How do I make payment.. Its been along time and I'm ready to come back onto the fishing scene!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruminator

Hi Bob, go to pg. 1 of this thread, there is a link to the order page there in my first post- "Team OGF Merchandise". Its good to see you!


----------



## Garyww

Ruminator said:


> For anyone who is interested, you can now sport your own OGF hats and t-shirts as well as stickers for anything you want to put them on!
> Prices include shipping costs!
> 
> Just click below here to check out whats available and place your order.
> 
> Team OGF Merchandise


Ordered my shirt!!


----------



## crappie4me

got my shirt today ru man...looks good thanks bro.


----------



## Dovans

crappie4me said:


> got my shirt today ru man...looks good thanks bro.


Hey got mine too! Very impressive!


----------



## steelheadBob

Odering shirt amd hat in 2 min Jim!


----------



## $diesel$

Got mine yesterday, Rumi. That wasn't much of a wait at all. Thank you, my friend. 

Any news on white hats? I hate wearing dark colored hats on high sun days, they just get too darned hot.


----------



## steelheadBob

Hey Rumy, I ordered a hat and shirt today, can u check and make sure I put in for a XL size t shirt... Thanks Jim


----------



## Ruminator

Watch the Lounge for a poll. ;-)

Sure, I'll check and make sure Bob.


----------



## steelheadBob

Ruminator said:


> Watch the Lounge for a poll. ;-)
> 
> Sure, I'll check and make sure Bob.


We got it yesterday. I didn't know she put it in her name. Lol but I got an XL


----------



## DaleM

Still waiting for you to message me your address so I can send you your money for my two shirts. Let me know how much

Dale


----------

